# Heading fishing to Pcola at 2:30pm 11/18



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I heard there are some stud whiting and small permit in the clear surf today! Going to try an evening trip until sunset. I will send a full report tonight.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em !


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em ?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Fished from 3-4:30, 1 hit, 1 Pompano caught by a family visiting from Texas. 

Used, frozen peeled shrimp, Pomp Chew on a Frank’s Fly.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That will eat fine!!!! Nice catch


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

More better than none ! I was sure hoping to hear that you put a whupping on them !


----------

